# Merry xmas everyone



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

merry xmas and a happy new year to everyone on the forum :clap2:
and let's all hope 2010 is a great year for all  tina n shaun


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanx hun!! We've done the pressie unwrapping, my children are spoilt brats!! - so am I LOL a new phone, clothes, perfume, a beautiful book that was written by my older girls about my family, with old photos of us all, which had me sobbing my heart out it was sooooo wonderful......

Now christmas lunch has been postponed cos the sink has blocked!!!! So the men in the house have sprung into action and women and children are keeping out of the kitchen while they sort it!!!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> Thanx hun!! We've done the pressie unwrapping, my children are spoilt brats!! - so am I LOL a new phone, clothes, perfume, a beautiful book that was written by my older girls about my family, with old photos of us all, which had me sobbing my heart out it was sooooo wonderful......
> 
> Now christmas lunch has been postponed cos the sink has blocked!!!! So the men in the house have sprung into action and women and children are keeping out of the kitchen while they sort it!!!!
> 
> Jo xxxx


soundswonderful
us well i came out with flu this morning and tina has the trots lol
so we are both in bed feeling sorry for each other have a great xmas all of you


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Hope you all had a good one. Still cold and damp here in Birmingham!!

I was banned from the pc yesterday, but as I got an Xbox for Christmas all worked out well in the end!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> merry xmas and a happy new year to everyone on the forum :clap2:
> and let's all hope 2010 is a great year for all  tina n shaun


I second that!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I hope everyone had as good a christmas as I've had! I have the best family in the world and we've had such a wonderful time and its not over yet!

jo xxx


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

jkchawner said:


> merry xmas and a happy new year to everyone on the forum :clap2:
> and let's all hope 2010 is a great year for all  tina n shaun


have a good one. lets have better health next year. how is your move to spain coming, I am way out of toutch. best wishes griz


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

griz616 said:


> have a good one. lets have better health next year. how is your move to spain coming, I am way out of toutch. best wishes griz


Nice to "see" you again, Griz!! Sorry to hear about Benji, but hope he's on the way to a full recovery...

and the same to you Shaun and Tina! Hope there's something good on the box.

Strav - you're a big kid! An X-box indeed!!!

Me, well, I'm just waiting for my parents to arrive - OH has gone to the airport to collect them, and I'm busy cooking Christmas Lunch Mark II - nothing but eating and drinking here!!

Anyway, have a wonderful time everyone - no doubt it'll be the Resolutions List next....definitely cut down on the eating and drinking (it's just here in Spain they do it so damn well!!)

xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

All the best for 2010 everyone.
I will make three wishes at the stroke of midnight on December 31st...a stronger £, higher UK interest rates ......and world peace


----------

